# MEN! Do you like to see women in skirts versus pants?



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay if you had a choice (and you're a man), would you like to see a woman in a skirt (or dress) versus pants? If so... why?

I'm really shy when it comes to showing my legs but my boyfriend really wants me to wear more skirts. He's kind of picky when it comes to skirts so for the last couple of weeks, I've been trying to find cute skirts that both of us like. I know it's silly but I'm a boyfriend-pleaser. I can't help it; it's a part of my nature. (No worries, we're in an equal partnership so we're constantly taking each other into consideration.)

Anyway, this started making me curious. WHY DO SOME MEN LIKE SKIRTS SO MUCH? What is it about a skirt that is so appealing? Is it because it's more feminine and less masculine? Also, what kind of skirts are appealing? Everyone's preferences varies but an ideal world, AS A MAN, what would you like to see your girlfriend wear? Pants or Skirts?

(And you can't stay it depends on the situation or type of outing).


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I dunno. I don't mind either. Variety is the spice of life. 

The kind of skirts that are appealing are ones that fit well. Knee-length or shorter. I dislike those hippie-style, long, flowing ones. Like these.

For trousers, regular slacks, or comfortable jeans look great. Not really a fan of those super slim tight jeans, but those seem very popular. And of course, can't ever beat a pair of leather trousers on a woman. Dead cows be damned.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

*Skirt* beats pants. However, I would like to add that were it socially acceptable I would rather wear a skirt than pants too... :idea Perhaps I should move up to Scotland.


----------



## Loggerman (Feb 18, 2011)

heroin said:


> The kind of skirts that are appealing are ones that fit well. Knee-length or shorter. I dislike those hippie-style, long, flowing ones. Like these.


I dunno, for a married woman, living in the suburbs those could be perfect.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Loggerman said:


> I dunno, for a married woman, living in the suburbs those could be perfect.
> ....
> [illustration]


Wasn't talking about those. I meant the ones that make you look like a bohemian free-spirited gypsy hippy. Like the example I gave. The loose fitting ones that go down to the ankles.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I would much rather see a woman in dress/skirt over pants. Not for any reason other than attraction though, really.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Skin tight jeans ladies!!!


----------



## merkur (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't see if I like one or the other because it depends on the type of skirt and the type of jeans. What counts, for me at least, is how the whole picture looks. I like skin tight jeans, but I also like medium length skirts. My choice also depends on the personality of the girl.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't mind I like seeing legs and *** so both work.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Onigiri said:


> (And you can't stay it depends on the situation or type of outing).


Well it does, especially with the weather. I don't understand how women can show skin in the winter yet still be cold inside all the time.

Anyway, skirts are open from underneath, so even if they're long, they still get the mind jogging.

I always wondered why dress styles worked out that way though. Yea, skirts seem a bit flowery in how they flow around, but you'd think guys could use skirts if anyone rather than women. Robes and togas are comfortable after all.

Sometimes, boxers just aren't enough.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Skirts are awesome. They are feminine and show skin. I don't really know anything about fashion so I can't tell you which type is best, but if I see it I'll know.

Pants are fine, but they're no match for skirts.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Skirt. The shorter the better.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

skirts are only good for ease of access


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't really have a preference. It all depends on the style of the skirt or pants. I don't like fashion that makes girls look like conservative middle aged women.

Skin tight pants and short sexy skirts FTW.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

*I prefer pants over a skirt.* Just regular pants, not skin tight but not extremely loose either. Skirts are ok on women especially in summer but I always liked the way they looked in pants better.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd probably prefer jeans...skirts just seem old fashioned and old lady like while jeans are more casual and laid back. But then again skirts can definitely be sexy. And if a girl that wore jeans all the time all of a sudden wore a skirt that would probably be really cute.

Depends on the girl I guess.


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

I think skirts are more classy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely a turn on, especially when they have nice long legs


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

They're just clothes, it honestly doesn't matter. I don't have a preference, what matters is 'who' is under them, and what they wear as a personality.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Skirts. Without question.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> They're just clothes, it honestly doesn't matter. I don't have a preference, what matters is 'who' is under them, and what they wear as a personality.


:spit

This made me lol, sorry.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

They look more respectable in trousers.

But from my own shallow, chauvinist male perspective, I obviously prefer it when they wear skirts.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Definitely a turn on, especially when they have nice long legs


Ahem..


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The closer to naked the better! Yep, we're all pigs ladies.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pictures by page 2. Won the pool!


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm more a fan of the short shorts overall, but yeah skirts over jeans especially if you're a leg man like myself.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Jeans are more fun to look at.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Short shorts


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

*secretly hopes this turns into a thread filled with pictures of women in skirts*




opcorn


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Even though I'm a woman, I can tell you from experience that most men like women in skirts/dresses. I've ALWAYS gotten more compliments when I'm wearing a skirt/dress vs. pants.

Actually, one of the things that attracted my bf to me is that I wear lots of dresses/skirts (modest dresses of course!)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It don't matter to me...


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> The closer to naked the better! Yep, we're all pigs ladies.


This. if weather permits, bikini only.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> *secretly hopes this turns into a thread filled with pictures of women in skirts*
> 
> opcorn












I can't help but admit that short skirts are indeed sexy...


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a thing for flowy skirts. Not so much the really short ones, except on my girlfriend in private.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Definitely prefer skirts to pants. Jean skirts especially drive me absolutely wild. Probably because, as you said, it's more feminine. It shows off a girl's legs......and makes guys think of what's between them.

Just being honest.:blush

That's also probably the reason why men prefer skirts to shorts and shorts to pants. "Closer to the prize", so to speak.

(Also, sorry if I'm being a little blunt/inappropriate. I'm *really* hopped up on caffeine right now.)


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I dunno. There is something kinky about a hot girl all dressed up in a nun's clothes or a burqa. Everything is so covered up, but also so inviting....

Or maybe its just that my mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I love jeans and a t-shirt on women. Casualsexy for the win.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

A girl in short shorts or in a short skirt crossing her legs is much more sexier and well..erotic to me than a girl in a bikini crossing her legs.

It's like you can see a lot and boy is it a site for sore eyes but you still have the mystery of what is actually under all of that. It's like an appetizer of sorts?..yeah that sounds nasty and perverted but I don't know how to explain it. Don't show me everything from the start, let my eyes enjoy and my mind proceed to fantasize is what I'm saying. Just being honest >_<


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ununderstood said:


> A girl... crossing her legs...


For some reason, I find it very hot when women let their supporting leg slouch the other way instead of keeping it straight. Kinda like in the following picture. When the supporting leg is straight, it isn't hot at all.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I find it best when they sort of "weakly hang" their non-supporting leg. And if they have shoes that can dangle, even better...especially flip flops.

this is what I mean about short shorts looking amazing... Just look at Cameron Diazs legs...tell me you wouldn't stare at them if she was close to you. They look amazing in those shorts....










Anyways sorry, don't mean to turn this thread into a fetish one haha. >_<


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Sundresses are great when the weather is good enough.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I like seeing men wearing skirts! :um

Seriously though I usually wear skirts so I'm liking this thread.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't worn a skirt or dress since I was about 5...

Jeans ftw


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

heroin said:


> I dunno. There is something kinky about a hot girl all dressed up in a nun's clothes or a burqa. Everything is so covered up, but also so inviting....
> 
> Or maybe its just that my mind is always in the gutter.


I find it funny that those religions are going to all the trouble to cover up women completely, thinking that men will never think about sex if they can't see any flesh. How wrong they are... :lol


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

It's never made a big difference to me.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hehe, so much to learn! *makes note to self* *wear more skirts/sundresses to mix it up*


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I find it funny that those religions are going to all the trouble to cover up women completely, thinking that men will never think about sex if they can't see any flesh. How wrong they are... :lol


Haha, so true. The outfits that Orthodox Jewish women wear are the hottest, IMO.



heroin said:


> For some reason, I find it very hot when women let their supporting leg slouch the other way instead of keeping it straight. Kinda like in the following picture. When the supporting leg is straight, it isn't hot at all.


Oh yeah, I love this too. Especially when the woman has thick athletic legs. I don't know why.


----------



## Iamjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends on the person. We've all seen women wearing skirts and they clomp about in them like a Shirehorse in a muddy field. The same women may very well look sexy in jeans/trousers/pants. I think You need a little bit more grace and confidence to look great in a skirt.

If your boyfriend wants you to wear a skirt then trust his judgment ; he's not going to advise you to wear something you don't look good in. And if it's pleasing him, then his enthusiasm will soon rub off on you too.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Ununderstood said:


> I find it best when they sort of "weakly hang" their non-supporting leg. And if they have shoes that can dangle, even better...especially flip flops.
> 
> this is what I mean about short shorts looking amazing... Just look at Cameron Diazs legs...tell me you wouldn't stare at them if she was close to you. They look amazing in those shorts....
> 
> ...


hahaha sorry but Cameron Diaz sorta looks like a cracked out hooker with those short shorts on lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Ahem..


I want that outfit! Anyway, I love to wear skirts and sundresses...anything that falls above the knee. Below the knee, and I feel like I look frumpy.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> hahaha sorry but Cameron Diaz sorta looks like a cracked out hooker with those short shorts on lol


waist down! but either way...i'd like to go where you're living at then :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I like both, but I really like those jeans that sit on the hips :yes

Mmmmm SEX


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

melissa75 said:


> I want that outfit! Anyway, I love to wear skirts and sundresses...anything that falls above the knee. Below the knee, and I feel like I look frumpy.


Never knew how nice her legs were :O


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love jeans and pants in general. But I HATE shorts. I absolutely despise them. So in the hot months I tend to wear skirts every day. Either that or those soffee shorts for when I'm around the house or not to concerned with looking pretty.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

and those shorts cameron diaz was wearing were WAY to short... not attractive or classy in the slightest...


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> and those shorts cameron diaz was wearing were WAY to short... not attractive or classy in the slightest...


Wish you could see it from a man's perspective.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Either is fine, although I have a slight preference for skirts. One thing I really don't like are those longish, wide legged shorts that look like a skirt at first glance. Every time I see a girl in those I think, why doesn't she just wear a skirt? She'd look so much better...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I'm not a guy but......Hooray for skirts!!! :yay:yay:yay

I actually prefer dresses tbh. I wear them almost all year round. In the winter I wear them with boots and leggings. Then again, I live in California so it's not like cold weather is serious business around these parts.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Either or it doesn't matter.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Skirt beats pants any day. :yes


----------



## huntingh (Mar 24, 2011)

My feminist mother taught me that skirt-wearing is purely an exercise of male sexual-power. They are titilated by ease of access. They like to know that they can 'access' their female-chattel at any time they please.

See: practically every female religious dress code (usually invented by 'men')
Also: china's trouser wearing mao-era (?) women comrades - sex is a time waster! Trousers are practical! work hard!! Not a skirt to ever be seen.

Not saying I agree.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

class over flash if u wanna last. As long as its decent, non degrade-able . love them curves but there are times n places. my preference.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

huntingh said:


> My feminist mother taught me that skirt-wearing is purely an exercise of male sexual-power. They are titilated by ease of access. They like to know that they can 'access' their female-chattel at any time they please.


Yet feminists were burning bras and going topless :um
I'm not so sure this is why skirts were worn in the first place, and I definitely think now it has more to do with being conditioned by images of traditional gender role models than anything like that.
But we all have our feminist mums :b

Anyways..
Whatever my (imaginary) girlfriend liked best, I'm sure she'd feel more comfortable and confident in and that'd make her shine even more 
If she was fine either way, then maybe skirts, just because that's what I don't wear :b


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

I just added a poll also for those who prefer clicking instead of typing. Hopefully this will help out some confused females *cough* including me *cough* around here. Besides, we LOVE knowing what goes on in those brilliant brains of yours.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a breast man, I don't really care about the pantial regions. In fact, as long as there are breasts it doesn't even have to be a woman!


----------

